# سلسلة كيف أتوب -7- نتيجة ما سبق، ضرورة التغيير



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء السابع
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*تابع أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: دعـــــــــوة التوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


*تابع [1] لمن تكون الدعوة*
لقد استوفينا هذه النقاط الثلاث وشرحنها بالتفصيل سابقاً​

·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
 ·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
 ·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
 

·ومن هذه النقاط الثلاث نخرج بنتيجة هامة للغاية وهي: [*ضرورة التغيير*]
    فكما رأينا سابقاً أن الخطية مشكلتها في الموت، إذ أنها تبدأ بالشهوة  وإذا تمت واكتملت فثمرتها الطبيعية هي الموت [ ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية  والخطية إذا كملت تنتج موتاً ] (يعقوب 1: 15)، لذلك فأن أي تجاوب مع  الشهوة بالفكر تبدأ تتضخم، مثل العجين الذي تدخل فيه الخميرة، وحينما تمكث  في البيئة المناسبة فأنها تنفخ العجين كله، وفي النهاية تنتج الموت الذي  يشعره الإنسان من ضيق نفسي عظيم يُلازم الخطية بعد تتميمها، ومع الاستمرار  فيها قد يموت إحساسه ويتبلد، ولا عجب لأنه مكتوب: [ أجرة الخطية هي موت ]  (رومية 5: 23)، لذلك في سفر التكوين الله تكلم قائلاً: [ موتاً تموت ] وهذا  إعلان النتيجة الطبيعية للخطية، يعني الله لم يخلق الموت ولا وهبه ولا  أعطاه لأحد، بل الموت هو عكس ما وهبه الله، فالله وهب الحياة لأن فيه  الحياة أو هو الحياة نفسها، ولا يستطيع أن يعطي ما ليس فيه...

   فالموت هو النتيجة الطبيعية للخطية، ولا أقصد هنا الموت البيولوجي  الطبيعي بالتحديد على وجهٍ خاص، لكن أقصد فعل الموت نفسه الذي دخل في حياة  الإنسان، حتى أن حياته أصبحت كلها استهلاكية مائله طبيعياً – بسبب السقوط –  إلى الفناء والموت، وآثار الموت تظهر في حياتنا الشخصية من حزن وكآبة وضيق  شديد لدرجة تمني الموت أحياناً، والبكاء والفراغ النفسي، والرثاء،  والحرمان من الحب كشعور ملازم في حياتنا حتى لو أحبنا أحد أو أحببناه..  الخ، فكل هذا لأن الإنسان خرج خارج الحياة ودخل في الموت، وهذا نجده بملامح  واضحة جداً منذ سقوط آدم وما اعتراه من ضعف وخجل وهروب من محضر الله، وهذا  ما يحدث لنا يومياً حينما تكون الخطية مالكة بالموت على القلب فأننا نهرب  من الصلاة ويُصبح الإنجيل ثقيلاً على النفس، والاجتماعات الروحية الصحيحة  للبنيان لا نقدر على حضورها، ولا نستطيع أن نقرأ شيئاً لبنيان حياتنا مع  الله، ربما نقرأ للعلم أو المعرفة وتعليم الآخرين لكننا لا نتعلم أبداً  ونحيا نحن على المستوى الشخصي في توبة وتجديد النفس والتشرب من الله حتى  الشبع...


 وعلى هذا الأساس يلزمنا أن نعلم يقيناً أنه لا مناص من التغيير الجذري في  حياتنا الشخصية، لأن الموت دخل بالسقوط، ومن المستحيل أن السقوط يقوم، أو  الموت يحيا من ذاته، فلم نسمع عن إنسان ميت قام من نفسه، فمن منا قادر على  أن يُقيم نفسه من الموت !!!
    فيا إخوتي حينما نجد أنفسنا نشكو من أننا نحيا في حياة تتسم بالسقوط ولا  نقدر على القيام لأنه لم يعد لنا المقدرة ولا الطاقة على أن نمارس الحياة  الروحية ونلبي كل متطلباتها، إذ نستشعرها ثقيلة علينا جداً، ونظل نشكو بتعب  وأنين، ولا مجيب بحل واقعي بسيط بدون تعقيد وملابسات كثيرة مرهقة تدعم  الموت وتأصل الفشل الذي نشعره، حينئذ علينا أن نعلم يقيناً أن هذا الشعور  يتملكنا نتيجة الموت الذي ملك علينا كلنا، ولا سبيل للخروج والتحرر إلا إذا  تغير السقوط بالقيام، والموت بالحياة، لذلك مكتوب:


    [ تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم ] (رومية 12: 2)
    [ لنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور ] (رومية 13: 12)
    [ أستيقظ ايها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح ] (أفسس 5: 14)
    ولنُلاحظ في هذه الآيات السابقة التي تعلن عمل الله في يقظة النفس، أن  الرسول لم يُعطي تداريب للتوبة ولا لرتق الحياة المُمزقة بقليل من الأعمال  الصالحة، بل في هذه الآيات أفعال في منتهى الأهمية وهي: [ *تغيروا* – *لنخلع* – *استيقظ* ]


    ومن هنا علينا أن نعلم أنه يستحيل أن يتم ترقيع الحياة الساقطة بأعمال  صالحة لإصلاحها، لأنها ستمزق النفس تماماً وتطرحها بعيداً عن الرجاء الحي  وتُميتها تماماً، لذلك الآباء الروحانيين المتمرسين في خبرة حياة التقوى  بتجديد الروح القدس، حذرونا من أن نعمل أعمال الله أو حتى نتقدم لخدمة قبل  أن نتوب ونتغير وندخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، لأنه يستحيل  أن يوضع قطعة من ثوب جديد على قديم، لأن الجديد سيمزق القديم أكثر، لذلك لا  نتعجب من أن الكثيرون ممن يخدمون يتركون الخدمة أو يمروا بضيقات نفسية  شديدة وثقيلة جداً على أنفسهم تجعلهم يتخلون عن خدمتهم، وذلك لأنهم لم  يتبعوا المسيح الرب في التجديد، لذلك تتمزق حياتهم لأنهم لم [ يتغيروا عن  شكلهم كل يوم – ولم يخلعوا باستمرار أعمال الظلمة ويلبسوا بدوام أسلحة  النور – ولم يستيقظوا باستمرار ودوام ليُضيء لهم مسيح القيامة والحياة ]
    فيا إخوتي أعلموا يقيناً ان الإنسان الذي يحيا حسب الإنسان العتيق يستحيل  أن يكون روحاني حتى لو عمل كل أعمال الإنسان الجديد، لأنه مكتوب: [ هل  يجتنون من الشوك عنباً، أو من الحسك تيناً ] (متى 7: 16)
   فمثلاً لو واحد فقير شحاذ اشتهى أن يكون غنياً جداً، فذهب خلسة في السوق  وسرق ثوب الأغنياء، وذهب لبيته مفتخراً أنه أخيراً أصبح يلبس زي الأغنياء  الذي يشتهي ان يكون بينهم ومنهم، وذهب استحم في النهر وعاد لبيته وغير  ثيابه الرثة ولبس هذا الثوب الفاخر العظيم، وسار وسط المدينة يفتخر أنه  غني، وحينما تملكه الغرور ناسياً نفسه ووجد أن هناك دعوة مقدمة لشرفاء  القوم لحفل في قصر ملك المدينة العظيم، فتجرأ وقال في نفسه الآن انا ألبس  زي الشرفاء فلماذا لا أذهب، وحينما ذهب وسار وسط الحضور أخذ يتمشى بزهو،  ولكنه لاحظ أن لغتهم راقية وكلامهم له بروتكول خاص، فأخذ يقلدهم ويفعل ما  يفعلونه، فأخذ يلفت أنظار الحاضرين، غير مدركاً أن تصرفاته مُريبة شائنه  وتقليده لهم مبالغ فيه، ولغته ولهجته تفضحه، لكن الحاضرين اكتشفوا بسهولة  انه ليس منهم بسبب لغته وأسلوبه، ووصل الأمر للملك فأمر الخدام بطرده  فألقوه خارجاً، هكذا كل من يقلد شكل الروحانيين فأن لغته تفضحه أمام ملك  الملوك وملائكة الله وقديسيه، وفي النهاية حتى لو دخل العرس فأنه يُطرد  خارجاً لأن طبعه مختلف ولغته تفضحه...
   وهنا تحضرني قصة طريفة على لسان الحيوانات، حينما أرادت نعجة أن تكون  أسد، فحاولت بكل الطرق أن تُقلد الأسود، ولكنها لم تستطع، فوجدت جلد أسد  ميت فارتدته وأخذت تزأر مقلدة صوت الأسود، فسخرت منها الغابة كلها، والبعض  تجاوب معها لكي لا يكسر قلبها، والبعض من بعيد صدقوا أن هناك أسد، ولكن  تملكها الغرور حتى انها صدقت نفسها، وحينما وجدت أسود في الجوار يمرحون  معاً، فذهبت مسرعة إليهم لكي تحتضنهم لأنهم إخوتها وحينما اقتربت هجمت  عليها الأسود فمزقتها والتهمت لحمها...


    لذلك يا إخوتي مكتوب:
    [ لما كنا في الجسد (الإنسان العتيق ونحيا بشهوات الجسد) كانت أهواء  الخطايا التي بالناموس (أي الذي وضحها الناموس أنها فينا لأن الناموس مرآة  النفس) تعمل في أعضاءنا لكي نُثمر للموت ] (رومية 7: 5)
    [ فأننا نعلم أن الناموس روحي وأما أنا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية ] (رومية 7: 14)
    فمن يُريد أن يحيا بالناموس الروحاني يستحيل يحياه وهو لازال تحت سلطان  الخطية تعمل فيه بالموت: [ لأني لست أعرف ما أنا أفعله، إذ لست أفعل ما  أُريده، بل ما أبغضه فإياه أفعل. فأن كنت أفعل ما لست أُريده (لأني عبد  مبيع تحت الخطية) فإني أُصادق الناموس أنه حسن. فالآن لست بعد أفعل ذلك  أنا، بل *الخطية الساكنة فيَّ*. فإني أعلم أنه ليس ساكن فيَّ، أي في  جسدي، شيءٌ صالح، لأن الإرادة حاضرة عندي وأما أن أفعل الحُسنى فلستُ أجد.  لأني لست أفعل الصالح الذي أُريده بل الشر الذي لست أُريده فإياه أفعل. فأن  كنت ما لست أُريده إياه أفعل، فلست بعد أفعله أنا بل *الخطية الساكنة فيَّ*.
    إذاً أجد الناموس لي حينما أُريد أن أفعل الحُسنى أن الشر حاضر عندي. فإني أُسر بناموس الله بحسب الإنسان الباطن. ولكني *أرى ناموساً (قانون) آخر في أعضائي* *يُحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية الكائن في أعضائي* ] (رومية 7: 15 – 23)​    إذن المشكلة في داخلي أنا، فأنا عبد ما أُطيعه [ ألستم تعلمون أن الذي تقدمون ذواتكم له عبيداً للطاعة، *أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه*: إما للخطية للموت، أو للطاعة للبرّ ] (رومية 6: 16)
   [ فأن الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون، ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما  للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن  اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله إذ *ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع*. فالذين هم في الجسد (الإنسان العتيق الذي هو تحت سلطان الخطية خاضعاً لشهواته) لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله ] (رومية 8: 5 – 8)

   إذن يا إخوتي كما رأينا، أن كل ما هو من نتاج أفعال الإنسان الواقع تحت  سلطان الموت مثل الإنسان الفقير المُعدم الذي هو بغير قادر أن يرتقي لمستوى  الأمراء والملوك، لا يسند الإنسان ولا يجعله يرتقي للمستوى الإلهي مهما ما  كان شكله أو علمه او ذكائه أو مقدرته، لذلك لا مفر من التغيير والدخول في  سرّ التجديد المستمر ببداية حياة توبة مستمرة، والإنسان بالطبع لا يبدأ في  سرّ التوبة وتجديد النفس، إلا إذا صرخ من أعماق قلبه فعلاً من ضغط ألم  الموت ووجع النفس الداخلي قائلاً بكل وجدانه: [ ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي !!!  من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت ؟ ] (رومية 7: 24)
   حينئذٍ ومن عمق هذه الصرخة الداخلية عن حاجة شديدة لمنقذ حقيقي ليُتمم  خلاص النفس، يظهر نور الله في وجه يسوع [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور  من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح  ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)، فتتغير الصرخة لتصير بالفرح [ أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح  ربنا ] (رومية 7: 25)


    يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ أن من يأتي إلى الله ويرغب أن يكون بالحق  شريكاً للمسيح، ينبغي أن يأتي واضعاً في نفسه هذا الغرض: ألا وهو أن يتغير  ويتحوَّل من حالته القديمة وسلوكه السابق، ويصير إنساناً صالحاً جديداً،  ولا يتمسك بشيء من الإنسان العتيق، لأن الرسول يقول: " إن كان أحد في  المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة " (2كورنثوس 5: 17)، وهذا هو نفس الغرض الذي من  أجله جاء ربنا يسوع المسيح، أن يُغير الطبيعة البشرية ويحولها ويُجددها،  ويخلق النفس خلقة جديدة، النفس التي كانت قد انتكست بالشهوات بواسطة  التعدي. وقد جاء المسيح لكي يوحد الطبيعة البشرية بروحه الخاص، أي روح  اللاهوت، وهو قد أتى ليصنع عقلاً جديداً، ونفساً جديدة، وعيوناً جديدة،  وآذاناً جديدة، ولساناً جديداً روحانياً، وبالاختصار أُناساً جُدداً كليةً،  هذا هو ما جاء لكي يعمله في أولئك الذي يؤمنون به. أنه يُصيرهم أواني  جديدة، إذ يمسحهم بنور معرفته الإلهية، لكي يصُّب فيهم الخمر الجديدة، التي  هي روحه، لأنه يقول أن " الخمر الجديدة ينبغي أن توضع في زقاق جديدة (متى  9: 17) ] (عظات القديس مقاريوس عظة 44)
_____________________________

في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*ماذا إذا لم يتغير الإنسان ولم يتب عن قصد وعناد قلب
*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2013)

> لذلك لا مفر من  التغيير والدخول في  سرّ التجديد المستمر ببداية حياة توبة مستمرة،  والإنسان بالطبع لا يبدأ في  سرّ التوبة وتجديد النفس، إلا إذا صرخ من  أعماق قلبه فعلاً من ضغط ألم  الموت ووجع النفس الداخلي قائلاً بكل وجدانه:  [ ويجي أنا الإنسان الشقي !!!  من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت ؟ ] (رومية 7:  24)



كل ما ارجوه من ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح ان يمتلك قلبي وعقلي ويعمل بروحه القدوس في داخلي 
شكرا استاذ ايمن لمواضيعك الروحيه الاكثر من رائعه
ربنا يملائك بكل فرح ومحبه وسلام


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> كل ما ارجوه من ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح ان يمتلك قلبي وعقلي ويعمل بروحه القدوس في داخلي
> شكرا استاذ ايمن لمواضيعك الروحيه الاكثر من رائعه
> ربنا يملائك بكل فرح ومحبه وسلام



آمين ليهبنا الله قوة حياة التجديد المستمر
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يونيو 2013)

*يقول القديس مقاريوس  الكبير: [ أن من يأتي إلى الله ويرغب أن يكون بالحق  شريكاً للمسيح، ينبغي  أن يأتي واضعاً في نفسه هذا الغرض: ألا وهو أن يتغير  ويتحوَّل من حالته  القديمة وسلوكه السابق، ويصير إنساناً صالحاً جديداً،  ولا يتمسك بشيء من  الإنسان العتيق، لأن الرسول يقول: " إن كان أحد في  المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة  " (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
نعم بالفعل عند ايمانا بالرب يسوع له كل المجد نخلع الانسان القديم وعادات سيئه واصحاب سوء وطرق ملتويه لانه هناك انسان جديد يلبس كل ما هو جديد فلاجل لبس الجديد فالاول يجب ان نخلع القديم
الرب يباركك اخى الغالى *​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2013)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *يقول القديس مقاريوس  الكبير: [ أن من يأتي إلى الله ويرغب أن يكون بالحق  شريكاً للمسيح، ينبغي  أن يأتي واضعاً في نفسه هذا الغرض: ألا وهو أن يتغير  ويتحوَّل من حالته  القديمة وسلوكه السابق، ويصير إنساناً صالحاً جديداً،  ولا يتمسك بشيء من  الإنسان العتيق، لأن الرسول يقول: " إن كان أحد في  المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة  " (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
> نعم بالفعل عند ايمانا بالرب يسوع له كل المجد نخلع الانسان القديم وعادات سيئه واصحاب سوء وطرق ملتويه لانه هناك انسان جديد يلبس كل ما هو جديد فلاجل لبس الجديد فالاول يجب ان نخلع القديم
> الرب يباركك اخى الغالى *​



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب ويهبنا قوة حياة التجديد الدائم 
من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ولنُلاحظ في هذه الآيات السابقة التي تعلن عمل الله في يقظة النفس،
> أن  الرسول لم يُعطي تداريب للتوبة ولا لرتق الحياة المُمزقة بقليل من الأعمال  الصالحة،
> بل في هذه الآيات أفعال في منتهى الأهمية وهي : [ *تغيروا* – *لنخلع* – *استيقظ* ]



*موضوع رائع مُجدداً أستاذي الغالي*
*مُكمل لهذه السلسلة الرائعة عن التوبة*

*تفهمت بأن التوبة الصادقة، المشمولة إيماناً بعمل شخص*
*رب المجد هي مفتاح الحياة الطاهرة النقية، التي تهب تغيراً*
*حقيقياً و تطرح عنا الخطية و الفشل و السقوط ... و تضعنا علي*
*طريق الحياة الأبدية بالتخلص من السُبات عبوراً لنور المسيح .*

*رب المجد يُبارك بعمل يديك و يُثمر أضعاف مُضاعفة*
*و يستخدمك لمجد أسمُه القدوس ........... آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع رائع مُجدداً أستاذي الغالي*
> *مُكمل لهذه السلسلة الرائعة عن التوبة*
> 
> *تفهمت بأن التوبة الصادقة، المشمولة إيماناً بعمل شخص*
> ...




ويهبك نعمة وفرح وسلام في الروح القدس
طالبين أن يُجددنا ويُغيرنا إليه دائماً آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2013)

مميز جدا كالعاده الرب يبارككم


----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

كل شئ ينبع من ارادة الانسان الداخلية
شكرا جزيلا استاذنا
بارك الله حياتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2013)

يعني ايه مناص استاذي ؟



استاذي الغالي عجبني كالعاده
ورااائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك الجمييله والمميزه دائما 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 يونيو 2013)

فعلا لامفر من تغيير حياتنا بكاملها 
للوصل الى هدفنا الاسمى وهو حياة التوبه 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن ويبارك خدمتك الجميله


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يعني ايه مناص استاذي ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مناص هو المفر أو الملجأ
ولا مناص يعني لا مفر ولا يوجد ملجأ آخر
​


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> مميز جدا كالعاده الرب يبارككم





انت شبعي قال:


> كل شئ ينبع من ارادة الانسان الداخلية
> شكرا جزيلا استاذنا
> بارك الله حياتك





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يعني ايه مناص استاذي ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مارياماريا قال:


> فعلا لامفر من تغيير حياتنا بكاملها
> للوصل الى هدفنا الاسمى وهو حياة التوبه
> ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن ويبارك خدمتك الجميله



إلهنا القدوس الحي يباركنا كلنا ويهبنا عمق حياة التوبة
 بأصالة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة
كونوا معافين في قوة النعمة 
المُخلِّصة آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2013)

اسجل اعجابى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم
موضوعات فى غاية الروعة والجمال
الرب يسعدك ويحفظك


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اسجل اعجابى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم
> موضوعات فى غاية الروعة والجمال
> الرب يسعدك ويحفظك



ويحفظ حياتك أيها الأخ العزيز والمحبوب في المسيح يسوع ربنا
​


----------



## keko0o (8 يونيو 2013)

فمن يُريد أن يحيا بالناموس الروحاني يستحيل يحياه وهو لازال تحت سلطان  الخطية تعمل فيه بالموت
استاذ  ايمن ربنا  يباركك و يقويك على خدمتك 
وميحرمناش من مواضيعك اللى بتلمس قلوبنا و بتخاطب عقلنا
فى انتظار المزيد .


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------

